# New Gaming Build



## Bigv32 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello,

I am building a new computer, so I was hoping some people here could look at my build and offer advice. I also have a couple of questions. Budget is not to much of a concern.

Here is the main build:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819117369

CPU Cooler: Phantek PH-TC14PE - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835709011

MOBO: ASUS SABERTOOTH Z97 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813132124

VGA: XFX R9-290X - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150696

PSU: SeaSonic X-Series 850W - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817151102

RAM: 2x8GB Gskills - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231568

SSD: 2 x Samsung 850 250GB - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820147372

CASE: HAFX 942 Already Own - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-225-_-Product

Extras:

Monitors: 3 x ASUS VE247H 24' - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824236112

Uses:

Gaming on one monitor while other things such as Youtube, etc. are on the other two. The three monitors are something I want because I also play Eve Online and want to have multiple instances open on different screens. With the lowest settings on the game, I do not believe there will be any performance issues as my current machine handles two screens fine. 

Questions:

1: Can I hook up three monitors to the one card? I believe I can, but I would need two connected to the DVI ports and another to a display port. Would a second card be needed to run the three monitors? My gaming other than Eve would be only on one screen.

2: Windows 8.1 is what I would get, but I understand Windows 10 will have an upgrade option. Are there any concerns with this?

3: Are there any concerns with the CPU cooler? I was worried about RAM clearance, etc.

Thank you for any help you can provide.

EDIT: I have a spare 1tb hard drive I will use for backup.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

My only suggestion would be to change out the GPU. As the XFX R9 290 are pron to BSOD's. I would go an Nvidia GTX 980/970. 
Other than that...nice job on the parts.


----------



## Bigv32 (Feb 14, 2015)

bassfisher6522 said:


> My only suggestion would be to change out the GPU. As the XFX R9 290 are pron to BSOD's. I would go an Nvidia GTX 980/970.
> Other than that...nice job on the parts.


Would I have issues with either card with regards to the three monitor setup? Is the performance difference between the 980 and 970 worth the price difference? I can and have looked at the numbers on the cards, but in the end, numbers do not necessarily equal real-life differences.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd recommend a more powerful CPU cooler and one that is of a higher quality:

Noctua NH-C14 140mm x 2 SSO CPU Cooler - Newegg.com

Perhaps change the GPU to this one:

ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 GeForce GTX 970 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support G-SYNC Support Video Card - Newegg.com

I would recommend a IPS panel for the monitor as a TN panel may be nice for gaming, they can have some very bad color shifts. Although the unit you chose does a good job at minimizing it.

I can't see the speed of the memory you listed as your links do not work.

Everything else is spot on.


----------



## Bigv32 (Feb 14, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I'd recommend a more powerful CPU cooler and one that is of a higher quality:
> 
> Noctua NH-C14 140mm x 2 SSO CPU Cooler - Newegg.com
> 
> ...


First off, I cannot seem to be able to edit my original post. Am I blind or is there no option to?

Here is the RAM link.

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM - Newegg.com

GPU:

Would there be a noticeable difference between the 970 and 980? I know the 980 is more expensive, but if it last longer, it could be worth it.

Monitor:

I do not know much about the panel differences. Below is the monitor I currently have. It works very well for me, but I was wanting three matching monitors. Would an ISP or TN Panel give me a similar picture?

ASUS VH222H Black 21.5" 5ms HDMI Widescreen 16:9 Full HD 1080P LCD Monitor Built in Speakers 300 cd/m2 1000:1 (ASCR20000:1) w/ SPDIF out - Newegg.com

Windows:

I read that those who own Windows 7 or 8.1 will be able to upgrade to Windows 10 for free (for one year). Is there some way to get around the idea that I would have to buy a new version of Windows now and then pay to upgrade later? I know the timing is fairly far off, but still something to think about.

Thank you


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That issue with the R9 290 is over but you need to make sure you have the right Psu with that card and you sure do!
With 970 GTX there are bad bug issues gaming drivers may or may not handle.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That RAM will do perfectly fine.

There isn't a major difference between the GTX 970 and GTX 980. I see the GTX 970 to be a perfectly fine card.



> With 970 GTX there are bad bug issues gaming drivers may or may not handle.


 
You'll want to keep your nice quality of the monitor. My recommendation is to buy two of these:

ASUS VN248H-P Slim Bezel Black 23.8" 5ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor IPS 80,000,000:1, Built-in Speakers - Newegg.com

They've patched the drivers like mad lately, so there shouldn't be any more issues.



> I read that those who own Windows 7 or 8.1 will be able to upgrade to Windows 10 for free (for one year). Is there some way to get around the idea that I would have to buy a new version of Windows now and then pay to upgrade later? I know the timing is fairly far off, but still something to think about.


Nope! Buy one now, upgrade later. It's the only way.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> First off, I cannot seem to be able to edit my original post. Am I blind or is there no option to?


Members have only 15 minutes I believe to edit posts.....its not you.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well GTX 970 issues abound unfortunately and from what I have read, those issues are real and as yet unfixed as gamers are still complaining!

Asus are great monitors, not quite sure whose they really are but I have had great service with them.


----------



## Bigv32 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello all,

Sorry for the late delay, but work caught up with me this week. Below is the updated build list. I took the advise above, but the main thing I changed was I added 2 970s and switched to one monitor. I have two others I can use as backups.

Based on all I have read and researched, this should all be compatible, but I thought I would ask one more time. The only change I have in mind right now is to only get 1 ssd.

Thank you for all your guy's help.

Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Change the CPU cooler to the new and improved NH-D15. It's much nicer than the NH-D14.

Why not just go for one GTX 980 Ti rather then two GTX 970s?


----------



## Bigv32 (Feb 14, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Change the CPU cooler to the new and improved NH-D15. It's much nicer than the NH-D14.
> 
> Why not just go for one GTX 980 Ti rather then two GTX 970s?


The main reason for two 970s is from what I understand, having three monitors is easier with 2 cards instead of 1.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The GTX 980 can support three displays at once.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes that makes sense but you don't want 970's because of the issues with them.


----------

